# Autotrail apache mud flaps



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking to put mud flaps on the front wheels of my Apache 700 van reg 2012 been told cannot put them on already got them on the back when I bought the van. Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got mudflaps on my 2012 Delaware. 
Had them fitted by the local Fiat agent to my last van, a 2009 Ducato, and just took them off before I traded it in and refitted them on the new one. All you need is an allen key.
Simples.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Halfords - Cannon Mud Flaps cost about a tenner, fitted in minutes, did mine on a campsite with minimal tools, no holes to drill.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

These look good on ebay Fiat Ducato Van Motorhome 2006 on Mud Flaps Guards Genuine 50901517


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-B...ans-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Motorhome-Mud-Flaps

Just had these fitted to my 2012 Apache 634. Very strong and a good price compared to Fiat originals.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Got them for my 2012 Dakota off ebay £35 for the pair , takes 10 mins to fit with an allen key


----------

